# A complete manual for the FZ1000?



## Zaner

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know where I can find a complete manual for the Panasonic Lumix FZ1000? I one that I downloaded from their site doesn't seem to be complete. It seems to leave out some things. 

I can't seem to find out how fast the high-speed video is, and at what size.  And there are other things too.
Thank you,
Zane.


----------



## KmH

Look at page 22 for video size and speeds.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

A 367 page advanced manual in the link below.

Download Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000 PDF Manual User Guide

John.


----------

